# custom built reptile enclosure



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i am strongly considiring ordering another beautifully colored dragon to add to my existing female... i have a 40b right now that will be perfect for 2 juvi's ... i was wondering if anyone had a good source for some custom built plans... i realize with 2 i am gonna need a bigger cage by the first of the year(easily)- im not great with tools but know people who are... just wondering if there are any good prints out there? if not ill just blow my wad on a custom built enclosure on the net.... thanks...


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

u looking into breeding dragons bud? 
if u build a viv large enough u can have afew females and a male in there set up ur own breeding system.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont want to breed!!! i just want to give my female some company... so id like to order another- actually i just did order one... now i need to figure out how im gonna house these two in a few months? wether im capable of building one real soon or if im gonna spend a bunch on one already built?


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Check these plans out, you may like it, you could even tweak the numbers a little and make it bigger, But I think it is big enough for 2 BD's

Timeless Spirit Enclosure

I will begin building one for myself within a week. along with a homemade basking plaform like this
homemade platform

Good luck


----------

